# What preditorial fish can I get for a 10g tank..



## guitarman626 (Jan 7, 2009)

small tank i know, i just started
interested in preditors so what are my options?

thanks


----------



## Donny417 (Jan 9, 2009)

10 gallon? A pair of German Ram Cichlids, and a snail to keep it clean.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

rams are not predators imo. 

unfortunately there are not a lot of options for predators in a 10g.
your best bet is probably one of the dwarf species of pufferfish. there are a few out there that will work in a 10g tank.

another option, and my personal favorite, would be exodon paradoxus. (bucktooth tetras). however, they need to be in a group of 6 or more, and 6 in a 10g is pusing the limits of general stocking rules. in order to pull this off you will need excessive filtration and you will need to upkeep a regular WC schedule.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A 10 gal is also to small for a pair of rams in the long run as its harder to keep the water quality up to par for them.

There are a few killies that can be territorial and a 10 gal makes a perfect tank for them. Just make sure you have a tight fitting lid as they are avid jumpers. A small group of pea puffers would look cool in there also.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

what about the dwarf pike?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

no. 10g is way too small for a dwarf pike


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

what are pea puffers, i would like something to put in my 10 gal once my red belly piranha out grows it. The Pea puffer sounds interesting.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

well, i just finished doing some reading on dwarf puffers. they sound like great little fish. I read 1 dwarf puffer per 5 gal, so i could put 2 in my 10 gal tank when the piranha leaves it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There are also some smaller puffers, that don't get much bigger than a dime. You could probably put 3 or 4 in a 10 gal.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you have a bigger tank for them to move into when they get bigger??

If so, an Oscar or a Piranha would do well in a 10 gallon tank. A REALLY REALLY small Oscar or piranha would fit..


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

Mosquitofish!! they look like wild type fem,ale Guppies but they are absolutely the most aggressive fish i have ever owned...i once had one try to attack a Cobra Guppy...that was in the tank next to it! it went after a fish that was 2 glass panes away...lol


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Rainbow Sharks
They Can Grow Big, But It Will Take Them Awhile


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

susankat said:


> There are also some smaller puffers, that don't get much bigger than a dime. You could probably put 3 or 4 in a 10 gal.


Dwarf Puffers


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lot of people call them pea puffers. Max out about 1/2 to 1 inch.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

DPs all the way. Throw in some pond snails....Good to go.


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Yeah They Are Great Fish!!!!
Get Atleast 3 or 4 in a 10 gallon tank.
Try Getting 3 Females and 1 Male. Males Have Wrincles By There Eyes And They Have Lines Going Down There Bellies.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

You could also put in some Exodons. Like 3-4 would be nice  But they are aggressive.


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

All Puffers Eat Snails


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 30, 2009)

there are 3 species of Dwarf Puffers...it would be a tough choice if i was making it 
Redeye Puffer http://akvaforum.no/images/fish/carinotetraodon_irrubesco_04.jpg

Dwarf Puffer
http://www.decamio.ro/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/37051787_c88eade6a6.jpg

Malabar Puffer http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Puffers/Images/MalabarPufferfishWFPu_C1519.jpg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A malabar puffer would be sweet, but around here they are hard to find.


----------



## LauMooij (Jun 26, 2009)

At the other side they are the best option for this size tank.... they would be worth their money


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

In my opinion I would get 2 electric yellow Cichlids.
Also there is a large variety of sharks, but you would have to upgrade once they started to out grow the tank.


----------



## DBOCA (Jul 6, 2009)

I had 2 Green Spotted Puffers in a 10 and they were fine. $4 each fish you cant go wrong, but the problem with that, is GSP's are brackish water fishes.


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

you could try a few ornate ctenopomas they only get about 2 in long and they are more of a stalking hunter that outright aggressive


----------

